# 3DS clock for ACNL and ORAS



## Hypno KK (Dec 2, 2014)

I usually time travel in ACNL using the 3DS clock. I've been doing that to be able to play some of the days I missed while on hiatus (and to keep a villager I adopted out in boxes for a few extra days), so I'm slightly behind in my game. When I got ORAS, I changed the calendar back to regular date, planning on changing it back to the ACNL date whenever I next played it. I've read that ORAS punishes you for changing the calendar and the clock on your 3DS, by locking certain features for a few days. Of course, if I keep the current date for ACNL, one of my villagers will have moved out.

When I changed the date for ORAS, I took out my ACNL cartridge first. I was thinking about changing the date back and putting my ACNL cartridge back in.

My question is this: how much is it based on the dates of your last saves? That is, if I play ORAS tomorrow, and then change the date for a few hours to play ACNL, when I set it back to whatever time and date it is, will ORAS detect that and consider it cheating even if I don't manipulate how many hours have passed?


----------



## Goth (Dec 2, 2014)

yes

I changed my clock for x and y to get cool clothes lel

but anyway the game knows you changed it so they will punish you for some time why don't you use animal crossings in game clock?


----------



## unintentional (Dec 2, 2014)

Quick question, how do they punish you?


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2014)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Quick question, how do they punish you?



With X and Y it 'punished you' by locking out any 'daily things' for another 24 hours. So if you put your clock forwards to change the stock that clothes shops had that day it would still be the same clothes and if you set your clock back 24 hours it would still be the same clothes the next day as well.
Or things like the 'daily jobs' at the hotel. If you had done all the jobs for the day and tried to mess with the clock, they wouldn't 'reset' for another 24 hours.
I THINK that they also stopped Mega Stones spawning for the day if you tried to change the clock, but I'm not sure on that.

If you didn't really do 'daily things' though, you likely wouldn't notice.


I found this out when I changed my 3DS's clock when the clocks went backwards...I feel bad that Pokemon punished me for no real reason...Especially since changing the clocks backwards (especially just an hour) doesn't provide any benefit.


----------



## unintentional (Dec 2, 2014)

That doesn't sound that bad, imo.  But I guess if you're into doing daily things it sorta sucks.


----------



## Riah (Dec 2, 2014)

Tao said:


> With X and Y it 'punished you' by locking out any 'daily things' for another 24 hours. So if you put your clock forwards to change the stock that clothes shops had that day it would still be the same clothes and if you set your clock back 24 hours it would still be the same clothes the next day as well.
> Or things like the 'daily jobs' at the hotel. If you had done all the jobs for the day and tried to mess with the clock, they wouldn't 'reset' for another 24 hours.
> I THINK that they also stopped Mega Stones spawning for the day if you tried to change the clock, but I'm not sure on that.
> 
> ...



woah, i didn't know pokemon did this! :0c i thought it was only Tomodachi Life, since the game kind of depends on new items coming up in the shops. 

except i use New Leaf's clock anyway wwwwww


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 2, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> yes
> 
> I changed my clock for x and y to get cool clothes lel
> 
> but anyway the game knows you changed it so they will punish you for some time why don't you use animal crossings in game clock?



You do know that when you start playing after leaving your game alone unexpectedly, you can't use the in-game clock to prevent villagers from having moved away, right? That's why I've been using it. I started when I started playing again after a break and then I just fell into that habit. Generally, I prefer using it when I time travel since it's easier to bypass the game in situations like the above.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saint_Jimmy said:


> That doesn't sound that bad, imo.  But I guess if you're into doing daily things it sorta sucks.




It doesn't, but I've heard this is more noticeable in ORAS. I'm not that far into the game yet so I wouldn't know, but I'd rather check just in case.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks (everyone)! That's annoying. Does it detect even if the cartridge isn't in when you change the date and if you change it back before playing again? 

I guess I'll just deal with it and play ACNL again when I get bored with ORAS.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 2, 2014)

If you just used the ACNL in game clock, you'd be fine.


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 3, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> If you just used the ACNL in game clock, you'd be fine.



Did you read what I said above? I used the 3DS clock when I take an unexpected break, which was the case when I started playing ACNL again a while ago. If you prefer to use the ACNL game clock that's up to you, and I appreciate your suggestion but I honestly prefer to time travel using the 3DS clock. That's not what I'm asking; I'm asking whether ORAS detects time changes even if I adjust the date to the present day when the cartridge is out.


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2014)

Hypno KK said:


> Thanks (everyone)! That's annoying. Does it detect even if the cartridge isn't in when you change the date and if you change it back before playing again?





I don't know, but I'm thinking that it wouldn't make a difference. The only time I change the time on my 3DS is when the clocks go backwards/forwards so I've not really had much 'experimenting' with it :/


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 3, 2014)

Tao said:


> I don't know, but I'm thinking that it wouldn't make a difference. The only time I change the time on my 3DS is when the clocks go backwards/forwards so I've not really had much 'experimenting' with it :/



Thanks! I guess I'll just try it before the weekend.


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

Hypno KK said:


> Thanks! I guess I'll just try it before the weekend.



thanks because he thinks it wouldn't make a difference 

trust him not me


----------



## Tao (Dec 3, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> thanks because he thinks it wouldn't make a difference
> 
> trust him not me



But they asked if changing the time without the game in the system would make a difference...You never answered that question 

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> thanks because he thinks it wouldn't make a difference
> 
> trust him not me



But they asked if changing the time without the game in the system would make a difference...You never answered that question


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

Tao said:


> But they asked if changing the time without the game in the system would make a difference...You never answered that question
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


double post


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jan 3, 2015)

What happens in ORAS if I TT? It has been a bit over 24 hours and none of the lake trio re appearing and I can not do anything with base pals.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jan 4, 2015)

Ami Mercury said:


> What happens in ORAS if I TT? It has been a bit over 24 hours and none of the lake trio re appearing and I can not do anything with base pals.



It can take more than 24 hours depending on what pokemon you're trying to catch. The lake trio each have their own specific times of day that they appear. I've also found my base pals temperamental with when they will allow a battle, I really have no idea anymore about what amount of time they want the 3ds clock to remain untouched.



I honestly think "punishing" players for changing the clock is kind of bogus, in particular when this game has so many time-sensitive things. In X/Y I didn't even notice or care that this clockblock was a thing. But when there's so many time-sensitive legendaries as well as the base pals and more in ORAS, it's just annoying blocking all that for 24 hours when they make up a significant part of the post-game play. I'm a busy person. If I'm playing the game right now, I'm not going to remember to come back to catch a specific pokemon in 8 hours. Ain't nobody got time for that. And it makes playing ACNL intermittently nearly impossible (unless you strictly never TT).


----------



## DoomSkuller (Mar 14, 2015)

Cuppycakez said:


> If you just used the ACNL in game clock, you'd be fine.


Animal Crossing also disables certain daily features (such as guests appearing in town) if using the in-game clock to time-travel, but not if using the game system clock. Or at least, this was the case with ACWW, haven't played ACNL.


----------

